# HauntSurveys preparing for Transworld



## zombiphobe (Aug 12, 2010)

I am getting very excited about seeing everybody at Transworld. I am working hard on HauntSurveys.com and getting ready to share with everyone what we are doing with the site and how you might benefit from HauntSurveys. You can follow us on facebook or twitter too. just look up HauntSurveys

Make sure you say hi to me at Transworld. I'll be the guy wearing the HauntSurveys shirt and/or ball cap.

Thanks,
A.J. Porfirio
Owner, Hauntconnect and Hauntsurveys.com
[email protected]


----------

